# Harmons Scents



## WickedGoodOutdoors (Jun 23, 2014)

I have been using Harmon Scents Made in Georgia for Deer and Moose for about 10 years and can say that nothing else that I have tried yet works as well. Need to get another case of Moose Scents as the season starts in Sept here in Maine. 

Capt Walt


----------

